# Bitcoins -- sustaining the homeless



## drmike (Sep 20, 2013)

Sounds like BitCoin is being used to pump micro payments to "homeless".  These homeless are equipped with laptops and spend the day siphoning power off unwitting property owners.

They watch YouTube videos to inflate views and click on content, for pay, in BitCoin.

The story is a bit fuller, and interesting (if you exempt the criminal activity of paid clicks and views).

Have to say, this is the last place I'd expect to find BitCoin use.  Yeah BitCoins are sort of theft proof compared to dollars on the streets.  But that shiny computer surely is a theft magnet.

http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/09/bitcoin-homeless/


----------



## blergh (Sep 20, 2013)

Note that there is a big difference between being homless and being willingly homeless like these spoiled morons. Which (really) homeless dude can rock a laptop & smoke a cig while playing some sweet games?

Fuck leftists & fuck these guys in particular.

We need the Red Khmers all over again, but with these people. I'd kickstarter that.


----------



## drmike (Sep 20, 2013)

^--- rocking @blergh.

Red Khmers, what are they?


----------



## blergh (Sep 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> ^--- rocking @blergh.
> 
> Red Khmers, what are they?


Haven't watched this myself, just searched youtube quickly.

http://youtu.be/OSwrTOekV9Q

Gives you an idea, lulzy! Nazi-Germany was fatcamp compared to Cambodian genocides.


----------



## Dylan (Sep 22, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> siphoning power off unwitting property owners.


FTA: "You also need power, but that’s not that hard to come by. When Angle and his pals run out of juice for their phones, they walk from Martin Luther King Plaza to the local Pensacola library, where they can plug into outdoor outlets on the side of the wall."

Public libraries have outlets for people to freely use. That is and has long been a public resource provided by cities and towns and though you may think they shouldn't provide it homeless use of that resource is fully expected.


----------



## nunim (Sep 22, 2013)

Until drug dealers, aside from the ones on SilkRoad, accept BTC I don't see widespread adoption in the street community.


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess they're pushing it with other *"Earn money from home"* or the streets schemes lol*.*

I checked for a giggle something like uBTC 30 for one survey.. some are 300 ubtc but it is still not much really/


----------

